# Worst cigar ever?



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

What was the single worst "premium" cigar you have ever smoked? 

For me it has to be that Macanudo Robust I smoke a couple of days ago. It was the most tasteless, empty, boring thing ever. :c I would prefer a Backwoods to that thing.
SB


----------



## rollsfxr (Sep 30, 2003)

was gifted an Ashton something-or-other a few weeks ago that tasted like burnt cabbage........sheesk,a fargin` $10 cigar..........


----------



## viesturs (Jun 22, 2003)

Me too, smoked an Ashton, looked like a robusto. It was from a humi in a local cigar bar, tasted like a burning hay bale.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

VSG Spellbound. Smoked 2 inches of it, and out the window it went! It was harsh without any good flavors from the start.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

A fake RAG.

That's why I gave the other one I had to Brandon.  :r


----------



## relaxnsmoke (Mar 24, 2003)

Viesturs, rollsfxr, I think I had the same smoke you two did!

I too remember a Ashton I smoked about a year ago being really bad. I think the price factored into my review....here it is from 12/22/02..................

The ashton robusto bordered on greatness, then boredom, because greatness never came. a mild and quite plain papery smoke that costs alot of money! I have smoked a dozen plus cigars at half the price that can kick this cigars ass. This robusto is a weiner @ filet prices........kinda bready and bitter at the end.


----------



## Dannyob (Sep 29, 2003)

Brandon said "VSG Spellbound. Smoked 2 inches of it, and out the window it went! It was harsh without any good flavors from the start.



I can't imagine what the cigar had been through but do yourself a favor and try another one. I have two boxes in my Humi myslef and they are one of my two favorite domestics. Outstanding smoke. I think we have all had great cigars that didn't taste good the first time around. Give it another try. PM me and I will be more than happy to send you another one.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2003)

probably has to be and ACID.....friend of mine gave me one to try..... forgot what size.....quite frankly dont care to remember!!! it was like smoking perfume!!!! u


----------



## Jankjr (Jan 1, 2000)

Bahia Gold maduro. Smoked about an inch, pitched it out into the yard and immediately fired up the lawn mower to properly destroy it. That was a couple of years ago before I was lured to the dark side...


----------



## DUFFER (Dec 11, 1997)

Las Cabrillas a long time ago. New smokers make VERY bad decisions when searching for the right smoke.


----------



## Merlin (Aug 1, 2003)

Ashton Magnum was the most disappointed I have ever been with a $6.00+ cigar.


----------



## emgjet (Jan 1, 2000)

Any Macanudo cigar....for a Premium price, you get no flavor nor taste. A close second, has to be the Aston magnum, actually most Aston's.
:w


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Gurhka Masters Select...twice. These things make me cringe when I see them now. I swear this thing tasted like crap and burnt completely up one side like I had 1/2 a cigar at the end!


----------



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

For me it was the Calixto Lopez from the Philippines. A cigar that actually tastes like ass!!!.

Runner-up is Double Happiness also from the Philippines. 

See a pattern...

Grinch OUT!!


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

I hope this doens't get me banned from this board, but I had an Opus X PC that was horrific. Great burn on an incredibly harsh cigar. I felt as though I was puffing on Draino.


----------



## cashcow (Jul 12, 2003)

montague....beautiful box, disgusting contents


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Yeah, I agree.
The most recent blend of Macanudo Robust absolutely sucks the big one. Now, the recent Macanudo Gold Label (I liked the Lord Nelson) is rather flavorful & enjoyable, and the Macanudo Vintage '97 (No.1 is a favorite) isn't bad either.

But as for the worst cigar(s) that I've smoked, at the top of the list is Pinar 2000 (which was given to me). What a piece of shit. Right up there along with it, and this is a recent release, is the Perdomo Edicion de Silvio. Now, I'm a big Perdomo fan owning several boxes of Perdomo lines (Genuine Counterfeit Cuban, La Tradition CAbinet REserve [5 boxes in that one alone, both in N & M], CAO [Maduros & Extreme], Samplers of Squared, Casa Montez), Estate Selection), but this new cigar sucked the big one. I wish some of you were there about 3 weeks ago at our Friday night herf when I lit up a torpedo that was gifted me. Took three puffs on it, was absolutely disgusted, clipped a big chunk off the tapered end, and right there in front of everyone smoking proceeded to dissect the cigar to find out what kind of crap leaves they had used in making it. Horrible tasting stuff that was overpowering and not very well appreciated by me (especialy since these cigars run $25 a piece).

MoTheMan

:w


----------



## relaxnsmoke (Mar 24, 2003)

Lamar said:


> *I hope this doens't get me banned from this board, but I had an Opus X PC that was horrific. *


I forgot I got sick (I probably blacked-out the pain) on an Opus X PC last summer......It would not stay lit, dripping in nicotine. I turned green, reminded me of chewing tobacco when I was 16 and swallowing it all the time! OK, truth is now out, thanks to Lamars' bravery, I can now say it was worst than the Ashton Magnum.u


----------



## Dr. Evil (Oct 31, 2003)

Worst ever? Probably a RyJ Ex#4 from "that island" that was very sick.


----------



## JFizzle (Jul 17, 2003)

Anything Perdomou


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

A mexican cigar I have forced myself to forget the name of.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

poker said:


> *A mexican cigar I have forced myself to forget the name of. *


Ummm... he was asking about "premium" cigars. I don't believe there is such thing as a premium Mexican cigar:r


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

Worst premium cigar! where do I start... 

Well there have been Opus X, VSG's, Diamond Crown Maximus and some other $#!+ like CAO's and the like.

They all suck...


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Premium? Okay in that case a Partagas 150 had to be the worst cigar for the price paid.


----------



## rkt (Dec 12, 1997)

H. Upmann Millenium robusto thing. I purchased two at a premium price and they tasted like crap and left a two day aftertaste.u


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

"Genuine" Partagas Serie D #4 (genuine my ass) purchased from Scenes72... Waited over 2 weeks to recieve my package & when it came it was short as well as in horrible shape... split cigars from the packaging & not 1 matched any other as far as guage, length, color & blend from looking at the foot... :c After a few hours of settling down I brought myself to smoke one... needless to say it was put out shortly thereafter.


----------



## relaxnsmoke (Mar 24, 2003)

nero said:


> *"Genuine" Partagas Serie D #4 (genuine my ass) purchased from Scenes72... *


Sorry to hear this Nero.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Anyone want to buy some cigars??? :r

Oh... just found this

http://boston.craigslist.org/clt/16366579.html

Looks like Scenes72 is selling Baseball collectables now!!!


----------



## tbateman (Jun 1, 1998)

My first box purchase (because I didn't have a clue)...

Lone Wolf Torpedos (the Belusi/Norris backed ones from the Boom Era) u


----------



## emgjet (Jan 1, 2000)

Sorry to hear about that NERO...I had a bad feeling about it from the beginning.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

agreed emgjet, so did I. Looks like scenes72 is trying now to offload his crap on Yahoo Auctions and is listing them closer to what they really are: 


> Habano seed cigars made in the Dominican Republic. Great tasting smokes. Fool your friends or look cool smoking them! THESE ARE NOT CUBAN CIGARS. The bands are made for Habanos SA in Spain and the cigars are made in DR.


http://page.auctions.shopping.yahoo.com/auction/82776578?aucview=0x23

Like my friend Jody said, the closer we get to the Holiday season, the more of these scammers & rip off artists we'll see. It happens all the time & especially increases in December. 
Sorry to hear you got ripped nero.


----------



## TomN (Sep 1, 2003)

Damn Nero, I'm sorry to hear that! 

As for the worst cigar, I'd have to say that while the Macanudo Robust tastes like, well, nothing, at least I smoked the whole thing. No the only one so far that I actually threw out while smoking it was a Excal 1066 Black Knight. I think I got a bad one but have been too afraid to try another to make sure.


----------



## Quixote (Oct 27, 2003)

A HdM Dark Sumatra Media Noche. I couldn't even get through half of this horrible excuse for a cigar. It smelled so bad after I let it burn out that I had to throw it out on the lawn.

If this had been the first cigar I'd ever tried, I never would have picked up another one.


-Quixote


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

mayorga high octane. horrible construction, green spots all over the wrapper, and was the youngest tasting cigar ive ever had. i could make a better cigar from grass clippings. the thing is, i think there were a bunch of guys on here that liked them and a good friend of mine with similar tastes liked them. I may have had a bad one, but i was so scarred from this experience that I didnt want to waste another match on these cigars...let alone the money.


----------



## robmcd (Apr 9, 2002)

nero said:


> *"Genuine" Partagas Serie D #4 (genuine my ass) purchased from Scenes72... *


sorry nero.

i found this over at CW- take a look if you haven't seen this already (posted by Mad Dawg):

_
Have a look at the following four boxes of "Cohiba Esplendidos" offered for sale by 4 different sellers:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3253434904&category=11673#ebayphotohosting

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3253232161&category=11673#ebayphotohosting

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3252976246&category=11673#ebayphotohosting

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3253056932&category=11673#ebayphotohosting

Interesting how 4 different people can be selling the same box of cigars. Now the last one is a real deal: Buy It Now for $150! 
_


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

:r Don't you find it funny that the only box without any bids is the real box...


----------



## ChrisM (Oct 31, 2003)

I smoked a Black Pearl (belicoso shape) a few days ago that I thought sucked. It had a unique taste, and in this case, was not a good thing. It smelled "unique" before lighting it, I should've known... It had a beautiful label though...


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

I'm willing to bet $$$ the contents of all 4 boxes are fake as hell.


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

There has been many bad "premium" cigars over the years. LONE WOLF comes to mind right now this very second.

OPT


----------



## hogg (Oct 13, 2003)

AAlmeter said:


> *mayorga high octane. horrible construction, green spots all over the wrapper, and was the youngest tasting cigar ive ever had. i could make a better cigar from grass clippings. the thing is, i think there were a bunch of guys on here that liked them and a good friend of mine with similar tastes liked them. I may have had a bad one, but i was so scarred from this experience that I didnt want to waste another match on these cigars...let alone the money. *


That sucks, HO has been a favorite of mine but lately they have become even greener and greener; the last box I got I can't even smoke, it's been buried. And they were never very consistent anyway, but a good old one reminded me of the el original, yum.


----------



## Eichen (Sep 1, 2003)

Casa Blanca Reserva comes to mind. Although it's probably by no means the worst, I found it very dissapointing. Lumpy, splotchy, devoid of oils and parching dry in flavor (what there was of it was mostly "dry grass"). But that pales in comparison to the Celestino Vega that I had during the boom. It was green and so was I.


----------



## FrankB (Aug 1, 2003)

Two come to mind, a fake Monte #2 which I paid a pretty price for and one of those sugar tip Baccarat's. Both pretty nasty. Frank B


----------



## SMOKESTACK (Oct 8, 2006)

For starters, the entire montecristo "classic" line is so terrible it's insulting.. as far as singles are concerned the worst ever was a AF Hemmingway Masterpiece- tasteless and bitter- complete let-down- ...nice big box though.


----------



## Liquidtensi0n (Jul 8, 2006)

Anything NC RyJ. I have smoked three in the last few weeks from a sampler and all have turned out to be dog turds. The maduro is last but I don't have high hopes.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Old thread. This made me laugh though:



MoTheMan said:


> But as for the worst cigar(s) that I've smoked, at the top of the list is Pinar 2000 (which was given to me). What a piece of shit.
> 
> MoTheMan
> 
> :w




I miss ya Mo. Where you been!?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

SMOKESTACK said:


> For starters, the entire montecristo "classic" line is so terrible it's insulting.. as far as singles are concerned the worst ever was a AF Hemmingway Masterpiece- tasteless and bitter- complete let-down- ...nice big box though.


Look at the curious noob using the seach function to necrotheadia.

It's the cremosa cubana. You insult finer cigars with your ignorance of truly bad cigars. :r


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Look at the curious noob using the seach function to necrotheadia.
> 
> It's the cremosa cubana. You insult finer cigars with your ignorance of truly bad cigars. :r


mmmm. you know i think if i smoked another one of those, everything would taste good for months. I should probably look into that


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

Any Macanudo cigar bites as others have said. and I had a Gurhka that I took about 4 puffs of and it tasted like dirt. I think it had a green label. I always was under the impression they were good cigars and maybe I got a bad one but that one was terrible. I know they arn't premium but I did try a Cremosa once and that tasted like a janitors closet. You knew someone would mention cremosa didn't you? After all they are the best at being worst.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> It's the cremosa cubana. You insult finer cigars with your ignorance of truly bad cigars. :r


:tpd: The horror......the horror.........my God, the horror! :hn

:ms NCRM


----------



## homeless_texan (Sep 11, 2005)

Liga IV... this has got to be the biggest dog turd ever to come down the pipe. I swear, I think I just threw up a little in my mouth typing this. I have never smoked a Cremosa but I can't imagine it tasting worse than this rocket. You have been warned.


----------



## emelbee (Aug 8, 2006)

I had a smoke a lunch today that might have been the worst I've ever had - a Macanudo Gold Somerset. I smoked about 1/4 inch and tossed it. I just couldn't take the flavor.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Its a toss up for me between the La Estrella cubana, red wine infused pile of dog turd, or the acid Extra Ordinary Larry. Didn't care for either one.
Scott


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

like other have said, cremosa, but in a close second the tamboril 
Ive got one drying out waiting on Tom or Ian at the next LOLH

Only difference between tamboril and cremosa is the fact that smoking the tamboril dosent envoke images of Kareem Abdul Jabar:r  .


----------



## Airborne RU (Oct 7, 2006)

I guess worst is a hard question.

Worst compared to expectations, are we grading on a curve here?

or absolute worst?

I guess RP Vintage 90 was pretty bad considering all the hype, so to was the Gurkha Legend.

Absolute worst was probably a NC Fonseca Vintage which i imagined tasted a whole lot like the box that tobasco sauce comes in.


----------



## Fumioso (Apr 28, 2006)

Santa Damiana Tubulares Grande -- a maduro anomaly in an otherwise good CT shade line. Maybe not the worst ever, but the regular Damianas are very respectable mild cigars, so by comparison this one blows. Like suckin on a tail pipe.


----------



## autoguy (Sep 29, 2006)

my worst stogie i smoked was a baccarat i took maybe half a dozen puffs and threw the thing out, the wrapper was sweet on the lips and it gave me a sore throat for a couple days, i obviusly have not bought another baccarat since, and i dont recomend them to anyone


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

tecnorobo said:


> mmmm. you know i think if i smoked another one of those, everything would taste good for months. I should probably look into that


Somebody please hook Blake up!! :r u


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

etenpenny said:


> like other have said, cremosa, but in a close second the tamboril
> *Ive got one drying out waiting on Tom *or Ian at the next LOLH
> 
> Only difference between tamboril and cremosa is the fact that smoking the tamboril dosent envoke images of Kareem Abdul Jabar:r  .


Really Elliott? Then I have something waiting for you too!! :bx :r


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Really Elliott? Then I have something waiting for you too!! :bx :r


Bring it on tom, I can talk tough (then tuck and run in person) like other members sround here !! :r


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Somebody please hook Blake up!! :r u


oh grand. thanks for the suggestion tom :w 
nothing like a cremosa. mmm


----------



## berk-m (Aug 20, 2006)

Hands Down, No Question, Worst Cigar I have ever had ….. Baccarat. It was shaped like a cone and some guy in the B&M said they were great, so I tried one out. Wow-- it was put out within 2 or 3 minutes. What I don’t understand is that these are in every B&M and on every online shop. Sugar sweetened tip to cover the incredibly bland and terrible tasting filler on this cigar that is an insult to cigar smokers everywhere. 

Some must like them and to each his own, but they can keep them.


----------



## Trumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

Anything having to do with Jonathan Drew and Drew Estates


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

You tried the La Vieja Habana?


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

I recently had a Macanudo Maduro that tasted like burning printer paper. I could have sworn that the filler was a letter that read:

"Dear Valued Macanudo Customer,
If you are reading this, than you have obviously decided to view the contents of this premium cigar's filler. We are proud to say that this product is 100% Made in the U.S.A. and is the HIGHEST quality printer paper around. Thank your for taking the time to enjoy this brand of cigars, and questions/comments are welcome.

-Your Friends at Macanudo Cigar Co."


----------



## Trumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

OilMan said:


> You tried the La Vieja Habana?


Yep. Sold a ton of 'em too.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

SilvrBck said:


> What was the single worst "premium" cigar you have ever smoked?
> 
> For me it has to be that Macanudo Robust
> SB


Amen, man. Local B&M gave me one when I remarked about them - I just smoked it. Now I know why he GAVE it to me. I need to light up something else QUICK!!! Bleh... u


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

It has been mentioned previously but I was recommended to try an ACID flavored cigar. There were three to chose from. Two will never be tried and the other is already forgotten.

Spit and Gargle

TT:cb


----------



## ChurchDog (Jan 9, 2007)

The worst I can remember is a *Slainte*. They taste good as long as you don't light them. Bitter, acrid and unsmokeable. I still have about 30 of them that I got as a freebie.


----------



## derekmckee (Jan 26, 2007)

A small cigar brand called Chamuco and the CAO Mx2 both different but equally bad.


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> I recently had a Macanudo Maduro that tasted like burning printer paper. I could have sworn that the filler was a letter that read:
> 
> "Dear Valued Macanudo Customer,
> If you are reading this, than you have obviously decided to view the contents of this premium cigar's filler. We are proud to say that this product is 100% Made in the U.S.A. and is the HIGHEST quality printer paper around. Thank your for taking the time to enjoy this brand of cigars, and questions/comments are welcome.
> ...


:tpd:

Mac Maddy was aweful. I also had a Te Amo Maduro that made we want to eat a hand full of lead paint to get the taste out of my mouth.

The led pante waz akchewalee pridy gud. 
Pluus nno brane dambage-age-age-age


----------



## Cougar Lance (Mar 19, 2007)

I've smoked 3 Ashton Prime Ministers within the last week and they've gotten worse and worse. They start off really good and then 3/4-1/2 down they take a huge turn for the worse.


----------



## czartim (May 22, 2005)

For me, it was an Acid Nasty. It lived up to the name.


----------



## smokemifyagotem (Mar 12, 2003)

ANYTHING C.A.O. u


----------



## Little Giant (Jan 7, 2007)

I have to agree. Famous sent me a five pack as a premium with my order a few years ago. Tasted terrible and it took a couple of weeks to get the crappy smell out of the humidor and it ws like smoking perfume.


maduro7 said:


> probably has to be and ACID.....friend of mine gave me one to try..... forgot what size.....quite frankly dont care to remember!!! it was like smoking perfume!!!! u


----------

